# Feet format has been changed to ao5



## Sajwo (Nov 2, 2017)

https://github.com/thewca/worldcubeassociation.org/issues/2118

Finally!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 2, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> https://github.com/thewca/worldcubeassociation.org/issues/2118
> 
> Finally!


Crap now I need to get 5 solves instead of 3 for the profile :/


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 2, 2017)

Why is this better? It will just make the event take longer.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 2, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Why is this better? It will just make the event take longer.


Because if you dnf or have a bad solve it doesn’t screw you over


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes! Definitely a major win for us feet solvers!


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 2, 2017)

Well, it hasn't been changed yet -- this is still pending board approval.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 2, 2017)

YESSSSS


----------



## Ollie (Nov 2, 2017)

I didn't realise there was a demand for feet Ao5s, in fact I always thought it was pretty unpopular.

Would've loved to have seen 4BLD/5BLD means being recognised instead as it requires even less work from the software team, regulations team and comp organisers' to implement (in my biased opinion.)

This also suggests that feet isn't likely to be removed any time soon.

Meh.

Some analysis - there seem to be more distinct WCA competitors competing in feet compared to 4BLD and 5BLD. The number of competitions holding feet year-on-year is similar too.



Spoiler: R code





```
library(data.table) # install.packages("data.table")

# Load in the data from the 02-Nov-2017 export.
results <- fread("C:/OF/WCA_export011_20171102/WCA_export_Results.tsv", select = c("competitionId","eventId","personId"))
comps <- fread("C:/OF/WCA_export011_20171102/WCA_export_Competitions.tsv", select = c("id", "year"))

# Perform joins and filter.
results <- unique(results[eventId %in% c("333ft","444bf","555bf")])
merged <- merge(x = results, y = comps, by.x = "competitionId", by.y = "id")

fourbld <- merged[eventId == "444bf"]
fivebld <- merged[eventId == "555bf"]
feet <- merged[eventId == "333ft"]

# Unique competitors by year.
ftable(fourbld$year)
ftable(fivebld$year)
ftable(feet$year)

# Number of competitions holding these events year on year.
comps_fourbld <- unique(fourbld[, c("competitionId", "year")])
comps_fivebld <- unique(fivebld[, c("competitionId", "year")])
comps_feet <- unique(feet[, c("competitionId", "year")])

ftable(comps_fourbld$year)
ftable(comps_fivebld$year)
ftable(comps_feet$year)
```






Spoiler: Number of unique competitors per event year-on-year





```
// 4BLD
2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015 2016 2017
                                                                       
  1    2    1    4   32  129  173  327  387  443  534  618  741  898 1095

// 5BLD
2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015 2016 2017
                                                                       
  1    3    2    3   19   37   56  156  207  205  322  343  384  614  755

// Feet
2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015 2016 2017
                                                                 
  2   17   24   34   81  139  247  483  638  808 1062 1264 1428 1749
```






Spoiler: Competitions holding said events year-on-year





```
// 4BLD
2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015 2016 2017
                                                                       
  1    1    1    4   13   33   42   67   80   83  109  130  152  151  170

// 5BLD
2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015 2016 2017
                                                                       
  1    1    1    3    7   14   18   47   52   57   89   95  109  130  145

// Feet
2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015 2016 2017
                                                                 
  1    6    7    8   17   24   34   68   85  115  133  148  167  178
```




Doesn't really say much though - I have no idea if there was a drive for feet ao5s to be added.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 2, 2017)

yeah, now I will always have 2 bad solves which ruin my avg instead of 1 bad solve lol.
but seriously, I am really happy with this change!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 3, 2017)

Edit: realised today it's popular in other countries.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 3, 2017)

https://github.com/thewca/wca-regulations/pull/496
I find this very interesting...


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 4, 2017)

Does this mean that mini Guildford will include feet now (assuming the changes go through)? Will all previous mini Guildford UWRs be invalidated?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 4, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Does this mean that mini Guildford will include feet now (assuming the changes go through)? Will all previous mini Guildford UWRs be invalidated?



I'd just consider a "Classing Guildford" and a "2018 Guildford" if the changes are made


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 4, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Does this mean that mini Guildford will include feet now (assuming the changes go through)? Will all previous mini Guildford UWRs be invalidated?


Maybe keep mini as it is and make a medium Guildford for feet? and rename normal Guildford to Large Guildford.


----------



## asacuber (Nov 4, 2017)

woaj inspecting with hands is something i need


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 4, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Maybe keep mini as it is and make a medium Guildford for feet? and rename normal Guildford to Large Guildford.


I think it's just easier to invalidate the UWRs, the new names would drive me crazy lol.


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 4, 2017)

When blind and FMC means were made official the Guildford challenge remained the same.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 4, 2017)

1973486 said:


> When blind and FMC means were made official the Guildford challenge remained the same.



They changed when Skewb was added though. (Although, Skewb is a lot easier to throw in because it's short and not too different from the pre-existing Guildford events.) Personally, I think the definition of the Mini Guildford challenge (all events with an average of 5) should stay the same, so feet should be added; otherwise it just seems like an arbitrary list of WCA events.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 20, 2018)

I can't find it right off, but I remember hearing that Feet would be reevaluated after some time on the basis of how the switch to Ao5 affected participation. Out of curiosity, here are a few stats about the number of people completing official feet singles, and expressed as a percentage of people with 3x3 singles in the same time and region.

2016 World: 629 (2.385%)
2017 World: 877 (2.447%)
2018 (ytd) World: 713 (2.507%)

2016 Africa: 7 (1.659%)
2017 Africa: 10 (3.610%)
2018 (ytd) Africa: 6 (1.852%)

2016 Asia: 219 (2.402%)
2017 Asia: 336 (2.314%)
2018 (ytd) Asia: 207 (1.998%)

2016 Europe: 205 (3.588%)
2017 Europe: 277 (3.676%)
2018 (ytd) Europe: 207 (3.033%)

2016 North America: 127 (1.702%)
2017 North America: 180 (2.022%)
2018 (ytd) North America: 225 (2.900%)

2016 Oceania: 6 (0.902%)
2017 Oceania: 7 (0.920%)
2018 (ytd) Oceania: 7 (1.124%)

2016 South America: 65 (2.175%)
2017 South America: 67 (1.742%)
2018 (ytd) South America: 61 (2.389%)


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 21, 2018)

About time to do it for 3BLD, it will be so better if 3BLD is converted to Best of 3/Best of 5 format.
https://github.com/thewca/wca-regulations/issues/571

Sebastiano Tronto has already pointed out its feasibility!


----------

